# Vets?



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Does any one know of a good vet where Blakie may be taken?:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Does any one know of a good vet where Blakie may be taken?:


Where are you situated?


----------

